
Chrome plugin idea - countryqt30
When I google something on a familiar topic, I usually click the first 3-5 entries all in a new tab.<p>Now how could would it be if I just had to press the number of the search result I want to open in a new tab?
I would love this feature or Chrome plugin.<p>So, you google, say &quot;infection&quot;.
You want to open tabs 1, 3, 4 and 5. To do so, you just press the numbers 1 3 4 5 on your MacBook.
======
countryqt30
(or ALT+[NUM] instead or just [NUM])

